

(Video) Antarctica photo journal by Bill Gates - pinstriped_dude
http://www.thegatesnotes.com/Important-Trips/article.aspx?ID=122

======
pinstriped_dude
via his Twitter feed - <http://twitter.com/BillGates/statuses/10697116162>

